
An innovative Chrome extension: Learn language vocabulary while surfing the web - learnvocabulary
Hello,<p>we&#x27;ve built a Chrome extension that help language learners learn vocabulary effortlessly.<p>Just right-click marking words. Collect your new vocabulary in one place. The saved words will be marked automatically if it appears on subsequent web pages. It&#x27;s easy to use. Support 30+language. Vocabulary calendar, Flashcards, sentence snapshot, etc.<p>Here is our website: burningvocabulary.com
======
shawnyou
Cool tool

